# does anyone know of a clinic that deals with immune issues



## theatrefan (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi Everyone

I need to have a procedure to remove an intramural fibroid. Before I heard I had to have the fibroid op I had enough money to have two more rounds of ivf in ARGC but if I have the fibroid op I will only have enough money to afford one more round of ivf in ARGC. I was wondering if anyone knows of a cheaper clinic who deals with immune issues as my natural killer cells are too high and a clinic that gives each patient an invdivdual stimmulation protocol. A clinic that does daily blood test like ARGC would be good also.
After the fibroid op my budget for each ivf if I had two more ivfs is 9000 pounds per ivf excluding fights and accommodation.
I am really worried about this problem so I hope that someone can help me.

Regards
Theatrefan


----------



## natclare (May 27, 2011)

Hello theatrefan, I am by no means an expert but have you considered Serum in Athens. Penny the Clinical Director there gives free of charge phone consultations so if I were you I'd at least do that. Cycles at Serum are 3000 euro or 4000 for 2 plus drugs. Sperm is free but anonymous. Google to find their website, you fill in a questionnaire and Penny will arrange to give you a call. I met a couple who had immune issues and poor experience at ARGC, she is now pg from
serum. Worth a consolation anyway for a second opinion


----------



## natclare (May 27, 2011)

A few more things. I think you can get the fibroid op done there also. They seem to have v gd success with people with complicated issues. A lady called Agate on FF is the font of all knowledge so also worth PMing her with any Serum questions. There is also a whole area under Greece for Serum info on FF. A few of the single ladies have been treated there with good experiences. Good luck.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

hi I have had treatment at ARGC for immunes (they weren't treating single women previously) I had a kD.  Have you tried the Lister here - some of the pregnany single ladies have had immunes there.. Also depends what immunes you need but a cycle at ARGC with immunes would probably be more than 9K - I paid 12K for one and 16K for another there are lots of hidden extras and IVIG was over 1.5K a dose.  Also Zita West Clinic has Dr Ndweke who was at CARE Nottingham. Dr Gorgy at the fertility academy also formerly of argc will do immunes.
Aborad serum will and much cheaper. good luck


----------



## theatrefan (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi Natclare

Thanks very much for your two messages. You are so kind and helpful. I really appreciate it.

Regards
Theatrefan


----------



## theatrefan (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi JJ1

Thanks for your reply. I really appreciate it. I know that a round of ivf at ARGC would be more than 9000 pounds that is why I am looking for a cheaper clinic.


Regards
Theatrefan


----------

